# 20 Gallon Long Double Stand



## Wilson33 (Feb 19, 2008)

I am not usually a DIY guy, but I got two 20 gallon long tanks for cheap last week. I don't really have the space for each tank to have its own stand, so I searched online for plans for one stand to stack the two tanks on. This is the result from what I found online.





Has anyone used a similar stand, and should it be OK with the tanks on the top two shelves. The lumber is 2" x 4".

Thanks for any input.


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

Yes it will be ok on the top. I would just make sure that the stand is stable enough that when you get into the tank for work or anything that the stand don't fall over. It look's like it would be top heavy. Maybe anchor it to the wall with some metal fasteners (the bands for piping) screw to wall and to stand to keep from it falling over. Other than that it looks good.


----------



## Wilson33 (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks, Rathbones! I am going to attach an "L" bracket to the top rear of the stand on both sides and a stud in the wall. I think that this stand should be secure after securing it to the wall. I do plan to use some water resistant stain, as well.


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

Sounds like a plan and it looks good. Post us some pics once you get it finished!


----------



## Wilson33 (Feb 19, 2008)

I could also place a 20 long on the bottom level to even out the weight. I think that I might put my QT tank on the bottom.


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

could but i would still anchor it to the wall to be safe.


----------



## Wilson33 (Feb 19, 2008)

I finally finished staining the stand. I used 2 coats of stain, and 3 coats of spar urethane. I filled 3 tanks with water and left them on the stand before I finish sanded it and then stained it. I think that I might attach a 1/4" plywood back. I will definitely attach it to studs in the wall before I fill the tanks in the house!


----------



## iridextr (Feb 8, 2013)

Very smart of you to allow room to access the bottom tank. On all my stands for two tanks I never seem to give myself enough room to access the bottom one. Good lookin stand!


----------



## Wilson33 (Feb 19, 2008)

Thank you, iridextr. I plan to use the lowest level as a storage area, but a third emergency tank can fit on the bottom level in a pinch.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

You can just put it in place, place a level ontop and add a cedar shim to whatever side is off balance til level. That stand is more then enough to hold the weight on any level.


----------



## Borsig (Nov 21, 2012)

I need something like this for my fry tanks, I like... But I think its too tall for me.

Do you have a link to the plans?


----------



## Wilson33 (Feb 19, 2008)

I apologize for the late reply, Borsig. I can PM you the plans if you like. Please let me know.


----------

